# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Dëshmia: Si linda fëmijën me vajzën e xhaxhait

## Beqari002

Edhe kjo ndodhi ne vendin tone,me nuk duhet te habitemi me asgje,por duhet te jemi kurreshtar me ate cka po ndodhe ne vendin tone,me te rinjte dhe  te rejat tona. Degjenerim njerezor,kapitullim ne aspektin moral e njerezor,c'ka tjeter.
Por....?????

MIRDITE, FLET I ARRESTUARI PER INÇEST 

Dëshmia: Si linda fëmijën me vajzën e xhaxhait 


Andri Duro
Trëndafile Visha

MIRDITE

Dy ditë pas arrestimit për inçest, 25-vjeçari ka treguar në polici historinë e dashurisë me vajzën e xhaxhait, me të cilën ka edhe një vajzë. Tonin Lleshaj u ka treguar hetuesve historinë e tij, të cilën ka mundur ta zbardhë Gazeta Shqiptare.

Akuzoheni për marrëdhënie seksuale me dhunë me Y. Lleshaj, sa është e vërtetë kjo?

Po, e di për çfërë akuzohem. Me Y.Lleshajn kam kryer marrëdhënie, por asnjëherë nuk kamë përdorur dhunë.

Si arritet ta bindnit vajzën e xhaxhit për të kryer marrdhënie?

Duke përfituar nga qëndrimi pranë njëri-tjetrit, unë arrita të gaboj duke rënë pre e ndjenjave, deri sa bëra edhe marrëdhënie seksuale me të. Këtë gjë e bëjmë prej 4 vjetësh. Atëherë ajo ishte 14 vjeçe.

Kur e mësuat që kushërira ishte shtatëzënë?

Në momentet e kryerjes së marrdhënieve nuk kuptova gjë. Më vonë kam mësuar se ajo kishte shqetësime, të cilat nuk e dinim se nga vinin. Fillimisht ajo kishte të vjella dhe më pas bëri analizat dhe mjekët i kanë thënë se ishte shatzënë.

Si reaguat?

Unë i kërkova të bënte abortin, por ajo nuk pranoi, pasi kishte frikë se do të vdiste. Më pas i kam kërkuar që të mos tregonte se me kë e kishte, pasi ishte turp ta merrte vesh njeri. Në këtë moment e kërcenova duke i thënë se po t'i tregonte ndokujt, do ta zhdukja. Unë i kamë bërë presion, pasi e dija që ishte gjëja më turpshme që kisha kryer. Prandaj u mundova ta mbaj fshehur. Por kur lindi fëmijën ndryshuan gjërat, pasi u mësua gjithçka.

Si do të bëni me fëmijën që ka lindur?

Përderisa është krijesë e padëshirueshme dhe brenda gjinisë, nuk do ta marr. Dhe, sapo të mbaroj dënimin, do të zhdukem përfundimisht nga Shqipëria, pasi nuk kamë fytyrë të qëndroj më këtu

--------------------
----------------------
Oj sharki e lehte si era , aka ardhur ne shqiperi pranvera?

----------


## GaziTHeThug

Paska qene nje rote mulliri ky tonini qe se paska patur shokun.

----------


## Mina

Me vjen keq per aktin por me shume me vjen keq per origjinen e dy kusherinjve. TURP dhe FAQE E ZEZE per te dy. Nuk kane ndodhur kurre keto gjera ne ate krahine. Tonini eshte bastard ndersa per viktimen nuk gjej dot emer. Kur eshte diskutuar per incest, shume anetare e kane sugjeruar si normale. Kjo eshte flligeshti. Ne Mirdite nuk jane lejuar mardheniet midis dy te rinjve deri ne 7 breza dhe kjo ruan pastertine absolute te races. QOFSHIN TE MALLKUAR! Ne kete histori, pafajsesia i mbetet vetem foshnjes te cilit do t'i vije turp qe ka lindur nga dy monstra.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ornament

Oj Mina si s'hoqe dore nga morali me qafsh. Duhet te dish qe s'jetojne te gjithe ne Tirane, ku shkon e gjun femra tek gjimnazi. Keto jane probleme sociale e aspak te flliqta siç mendon ti me perbuzje.
Po ta kesh lexu Balzakun (Xha Gorioin) ai flet pikerisht per dashurine e dy kusherinjve (baballaret vellezer) as me shume as me pak, si ky rast.
E per Balzakun kjo s'eshte TURP, por DASHRURI. A kupton.
Ka disa vite, kam pa nje film sviceran qe bente fjale per dashurine e nje vellait ndaj motres se tija ne nje fshat te larget e te veçuar te Svicres. Ku bene dhe femi.
Ne shume zona te Botes si dhe Shqiperise, ka qene e zakonshme e aspak e ndaluar, martesa ndermjet kusherive te dyte, femij tezesh ose xhajash.
Ne antikitet po ashtu. Perandori romak Neron dashuronte nenen e tij.

Une mendoj se ai djali s'duhet te beje ASNJE dite burg. Por duhet ndihmuar te migroje nga zona e lindjes. E njejta gje te ndodhe me gocen.

----------


## Mina

Te japesh nje mendim nuk do te thote se  po ben moral. Edhe pse nuk jetojne ne Tirane, mirditoret te japin uje ne bisht te luges. Jemi me lart se kafsha dhe kemi norma, prandaj quhemi njerez.

----------


## ornament

Pse mendim e qun ti, "Tonini eshte bastard" dhe "QOFSHIN TE MALLKUAR".
Bravo per ner. I ke mendimet te lezetçme ti Mina.

Shiko tani, se ç'thote Wilde mbi "diskutimet me moral te larte shoqeror" (si i yti) :

Nje mashkull qe jep mesime morali eshte pergjithesisht HIPOKRITE, ndersa nje femer qe vepron njesoj eshte pandryshueshmerisht e SHEMTUAR.

----------


## Mina

Ornament per te gjykuar dike te keshilloj t'i referohesh mendjes tende dhe jo Balzakut, Neronit apo ndokujt tjeter sepse sejcili ka mendim ndryshe nga tjetri dhe ngaterrohen idete.
Te vepronin te gjithe si ai perandori romak qe permend ti, shoqeria do te ishte drejt katastrofes. Nena eshte nene, motra eshte moter, vellai eshte vella, kusherinjte jane vellezer e motra. Ajo vajze dhe ai djale nuk i kane mesuar normat dhe tani ndihen keq perpara realitetit te hidhur. Fakti qe Tonini kerkon te largohet nga Shqiperia tregon se ai eshte i penduar per aktin e kryer.

----------


## ornament

Vazhdon me na habit, kur ka kohe qe e mira do qe; te heshtje dhe te vazhdoje rrugen.

Megjithate, disa shpjegime mbi shtesen tende.

Ata dy te rinjte e "drames", jane spontanisht mbeshtetur mendjes se tyre, INSTIKTIT, qe tek nje njeri i pa formuar (injorant) vepron lirisht dhe e komandon llogjiken e moralin.
Po te kishin lexuar Balzakun, Kamyne (Neronin) etj, reagimi tyre do te qe tjeter, e pakta do te benin kujdes mos te lindnin femije.
Fakti qe sipas teje ai djali eshte bere pishman per "dashurine e tij", tregon qe ai s'eshte BASTARD. Kjo e nxjerr te panevojshem e te nxituar reagimin tend moralist.
Gjithashtu nuk gjykohet bota nga llogjika e rregullat morale te tuat. Ta shpjegova qe "sipas vendit behet kuvendi".
Tjeter jeta ne Tirane, tjeter ne Ndroq, tjeter ne Mirdite.
Asnjeri nuk e di se si ndihen ata te dy, as mund ta marre me mend, pa kaluar te njejten pervoje te tyre. Ndoshta per ta qe nje ngjarje e paperseritshme dhe e paharruar. Pishmani tyre vjen nga FRIKA dhe REAGIMI MIZOR i shoqerise qe i rrethon. Ti je nje prove per kete, imagjino njerezit e tyre te aferm.
Jane ata qe kane ndikuar gjykaten ta quaj kriminel dhe ta denoje ate djalin me burg, vetem e vetem qe te mbrojne (ata keshtu kujtojne) MORALIN E TYRE TE FLLIQT.
Me trego nje ligj civil (vendi te qyteteruar), qe ta denoje nje person vetem pse ky ben dashuri dhe lind femije me vajzen e xhaxhait.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## As^Dibrane

Si fillim ai ka kryer mardheni me nje te mitur e cila eshte ne nje moshe ku nuk e kupton mire se c'eshte e mira e e keqja, e ai si nje njeri "me mend ne koke" eshte dashur ta mesoje e jo te veproje ne ate menyre. Pastaj nuk e di ndoshta jam gabim po djali i mixhes per mua eshte njelloj si vellau. Se me keto veprime ne jemi duke e kthyer ne kohen e gurit se ateher nuk kishte lidhje fisonore. 
Thjesht ka persona qe e tregojn moralin e tyre qe e kan, e ne kete rast as mos u interesoje fare, as mos e vrasin koken te mendojne se ndoshta jan gabim.

----------


## ornament

Oj leshanake, ketu s'eshte puna si e kupton ti, ti mund ta kesh si vllau edhe burrin. Por une qe s'e kuptoj si ti, a mundet me te denu tyja sepse burrin e konsideron si vllau. A?

Keto vargjet e Kajamit qe ke vene perposh;

"Naten kur flija, me tha shpirti:Pi!
 Ne gjume dhe ne Varr ska lumturi
 Ngreu! Sa rron, zbraz Kupa dhe puth cupa."
 Se ke shekuj qe te flesh ne qetesi" 

DUHET ME JA DIT KUPTIMIN perpara se te na ligjerosh. Pikerisht emocione te tilla e kane shtyre ate djalin drejt kesaj aventure. A kupton oj dibrane prej Asit.

----------


## angeldust

Dmth. ti ornament nuk i denon lidhjet me nje vajze minorene 14-vjecare qe s'di te ndaje shapin nga sheqeri? Kjo ne rradhe te pare duhet te ishte arsyeja per arrestin e tij.

E dyte e punes, s'gjeti dhe ky ndonje tjeter qe s'e kishte kusherire ku te derdhte hormonet e tij? Kjo eshte padyshim e denueshme nga ligjet e pashkruara te natyres pasi femijet qe mund te lindin nga maredhenie te tilla do jene me difekt. Nese duhet te haje dikush burg nqs. kryen maredhenie incesti pastaj ndoshta eshte e debatueshme, por nqs. do me kerkohej mua vota do votoja pro denimit.

Tjetra, tani ai e ka te lehte pasi e beri procken, dhe kur te mbaroje denimin do t'ja mbathe jashte shtetit, kurse vajzes do t'i duhet te rroje me gabimin e tyre, me teper te tij kuptohet si me i madh dhe presupozisht me i pjekur qe duhet te ishte treguar. Sidoqofte per mua, ligjet e shtetit s'mund t'i hapin rruge lajthitjeve te tilla.

----------


## ornament

Jo motra, ndryshe s'do kisha lind. Gjyshja ime eshte martu 14 vjeç dhe te siguroj qe s'ka qene hiç fshatare mirditore, perkundrazi  nxenese ne kolegjin e pare te vajzave te hap ne shqiperi, foto e saj ndodhet ne muzeun kombetar.

----------


## Mina

Ornament, po te drejtohem ty jo per te debatuar me tej por per te te bindur se je gabim. Me kete llogjike i bie qe duhet te kesh frike te ndodhesh vetem edhe me babain tend. Dhe nese ndodh dicka mund te quhet thjesht dashuri. Normat i ka vendosur njerezimi duke evoluar. Te ishte mire keshtu, do te vazhdonte te jetonte ne flligeshi, dhe flligeshti quhen mardheniet ne bashkgjakesi.
Keta njerez bejne perjashtime dhe i perkasin shoqerise vetem fizikisht, moralisht kurrsesi! 
Fakti qe permend me perandorin i cili dashuroi nenen e tij, me ben te ndihem keq. Po kete cili ligj e permban?! Ne gjakun e djalit tim jam une! Si mundet te sjellesh argumente te tilla per t'i dale ne mbrojtje zotit Tonin?

----------


## ornament

Mina mos u shqetso, e tille eshte jeta, ka gjithfare formash e dashurish. Desha te theksoj vetem qe ne NUK MUND TE GJYKOJME te tjeret per çfaredo aresye qofte, ME DREJTESI, pa kaluar dhe ne te njejtin proçes e eksperience si te tyren. Pa kete ne çdo rast gjykimi yne do te jete ARBITRAR dhe i PA DREJTE. (kjo eshte substanca e vepres se Camus)

Francezet thone; "Les histoires d'amours finissent mal" qe do te thote; Historite e dashurise perfundojne keq.
Ky eshte dhe perfundimi im mbi kete ngjarje. Une e quaj ate DASHURI, jo Perdhunim, as Pedofili, as Kurverim.
Kjo s'do te thote qe une e miratoj, qe une  S?DUA ti njoh dhe zbatoj ligjet morale te shoqerise tone. JO!

Por une nuk mund te AKUZOJ, FAJESOJ, as GJYKOJ protagonistet e saj, te pakten SHPIRTERISHT.

Shendet.

----------


## Mina

Ornament, tentova te te dergoja nje MP, meqenese nuk i pranon dua te te drejtoj nje pyetje:
Perse e akuzon ligji Toninin?

----------


## Estella

Keto jane idiotizma, Ornament. Nese ai e ka bere kete neser kur vajza e vet te behej 10-12 vjet di fillonte te kryente mardhenie seksuale me te. Ai njeri eshte sinqerisht i semure. Atij burgu ska per ti vene mend, edhe largimi nga Shqiperia po ashtu.


Dhe e fundit, Ornament; Ne kohen e qepes martoheshin jo qe 14 po edhe pa dale nga barku ta kishin zgjedhur se me ke do martoheshe.

----------


## ornament

Mina,

Sipas artikullit per INCEST. Mirepo me poshte po ne artikull thuhet "marredhenie seksuale me dhune". Kjo juridikisht nuk quhet INCEST por VIOL (perdhunim). Nga çfare kuptojme sipas te dhenave te gazetes, kater vjet marredhenie ne nje komunitet te vogel, (fshat) nuk ka mundesi te jene te dhunshme, ket e perforcon fakti qe vetem femija ja qiti eren ketij muhabeti, ndryshe asnje s'do kish marre vesh gje.

Ja cili eshte sipas fjalorit francez perkufizimi i fjales INCESTE :

1) Relations sexuelles entre proches parents dont le mariage est interdit dans une société donnée. Commettre un inceste. Accuser qqn d?inceste.

2) [Vieux] Homme ayant commis l?inceste.

Qe shkurtimisht do te thote: marredhenie seksuale ndermjet te afermish te cilet e kane te ndaluar martesen ne disa shoqeri te dhena.

Une nuk e di Kodin Civil Shqiptar, as ligjet qe ai permban, do te qe me interes te dinim a ndalohet ne shqiperi martesa ndermjet kusherinjve.

Si dhe moralisht une shtroj pyetjen: Pse?
Ne nje kohe kur shqiperia po lejon martesen ndermjet homoseksualeve (dy meshkuj), pse duhet ta ndaloje ate mes dy kusherive.
Me sa di une, ne kohen e Zogut ky ligj nuk ekzistonte. As kufizimet ne moshe.
Ne rusi ka disa muaj u vendos te lejohej martesa deri ne 14 vjeç. Pra u ndryshua ligji periudhes komuniste.

----------


## macia_blu

mbeshtes ornamentinne cdo fjale edhe pse me vjen tmerrsisht keq e inat pse ka ndodhur si ka nddhur dhe sidomos qe paska ndodhur ne mirdite.
Jo per gje  , po sic e tha dhe oranamenti ne tirane e gjitheandej ka edhe  bythezeze, jevgj e  tulisoji e sorolopi...e historisht..po ne mirdite  jo te pakten.
.... me vjen keq dhe inat, por asnjerin nuk e denoj dot .
mandej ato i ka denu zoti, qe kur i la   vetem e qe kur i beri kaq te ndjeshem e qe kur.... u lasi syte, ca tu  akuzosh e ca ti denosh me  ato.
Mua ai cuni nuk me duket i semure , as bastard..ai thjesht  me duket nje  qyqman , ....
(cuditem si u eshte grefur ne njeri tjetrin)sinqerisht cuditem, ...

----------


## Dreri

Gazetaret kane punen e vet, "fisnike" ??????!!! Ndoshta.
Para pak javesh nje i ri...(i ri i thenshin rreth te 30-tave) nga Elbasani kishte kryer mardhanie sexuale me motren e vet. Tani ndodhet ne burg,.
Tonini (dashnori i famshem) po ashtu...e shume e shume raste te tjera qe kane ndodhur vitet e fundit me shqiptaret.
Gazetaret shkruajne,...thashetheme larg profesionalizmit. Thjesht shkruajne dicka si nje histori, ne shumten e rasteve te degjuar ngta dikush..
Une pyes: A do ishte me mire te mos shkruhej per raste te tilla..??.(jo e ndaluar me ligj por thjesht nga nje ndjenje njerzore qe duhet te kene edhe gazetaret) 
Kujt i sherbeu nje lajm i tille.?? 
Kush u argetua?
Kush mesoi nje dicka interesante????
Kush u ndje mire pasi e lexoi kete?
..................................................  .....
                        FAQJA E ZEZE ....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Mona

Kjo eshte nje veprim shume i shemtuar, bashke me ato njerez qe jane pro kesaj lidhje.  Te gjithe i duam shume kusherinje por kjo nuk mund te quhet dashuri romance por eshte nje dashuri ndaj gjakut tend.  Une djalin e xhaxhait e dua pas vellait tim.  
Nje mashkull 27 vjeq te fleje 1- me kusherrin e tij dhe 2- me nje vajze 14 vjeqe, dhe 3- te beje femije me te me dashje apo padashje, kjo eshte nje dicka jonormale. 
Imagjinoni ornament po te flinte djali i xhaxhait tuaj te flinte me motren tende.  (me fal qe po bej kete krahasim absurd, ndoshta nuk kam te drejte), por meqe lexova mendimet tuaja atehere beje kete krahasim te shohim si di reagosh njehere.

----------

